# How to glue transmitter to shell



## Gazza (Jun 3, 2017)

I need to glue a small location transmitter to a tortoise's shell. 

I can't find anything that works effectively. I've tried many different types and strengths of tape with no success including Velcro tape. The problem seems to be that the glue can't adhere to the shell.

I obviously haven't tried toxic super glue products.

I've had most success with the UK Blue-Tack (a sticky malleable plastic) but even then it's very poor.

Can somebody suggest a safe but effective glue for securely sticking a small transmitter to a tortoise?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2017)

Whatever you use must be stuck using a small blob of glue dead centre on a scute (shell plate) as growth occurs on the outer edges. 

An epoxy glue like araldite might do the trick.


----------



## Tom (Jun 3, 2017)

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2017)

Tom said:


> Why would you want to do that?


To find it in the garden? Someone on here (@ZEROPILOT?) used a Tile tracking device on his tort. I must admit that it crossed my mind to do it to Joe.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 3, 2017)

I would suggest one of the lower down butt schutes so that everyday activities don't rub it off. And like Joesmum says use the center of the schutes. don't overlap onto the growth lines. What transmitter are you considering? Where did you find it? How's it work? This is something Ive always been interested in. Especially would have been helpful when one of my tortoises got loose for a couple days.


----------



## MPRC (Jun 3, 2017)

I've seen tags attached with epoxy. How big is the tortoise?


----------



## mark1 (Jun 3, 2017)

I've never done it , but I have considered it and looked into it before ...... there are lots of directions from folks that do non-surgical placement on the internet and in books ...... one way I've read is using marine epoxy , they clean and lightly sand the spot where they are going to attach it , disinfect it , wipe it with a little acetone to make sure there is no residue or dirt , make sure it's dry and clean , glue it , then leave it dry for about a half hour ....... make sure you know the curing temp achieved of the epoxy you use , it shouldn't get above 100 degrees ............ I believe i read in the book below ,they use aquarium sealant , silicone , on hatchlings ...........


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2017)

I like the idea of silicon sealant


----------



## Gazza (Jun 3, 2017)

It's a fully grown - 90 year old plus - Greek spur thighed tortoise.

The transmitter is made by Loc8tor. It's effective except that it's impossible to keep the device attached to the shell.

No way would I sand the shell.

Silicone sealants contain toxic chemicals so I wouldn't risk it.

I may try Sugru (putty) but my experience of Sugru isn't wonderful.

It would be good to know what zoologists use for tracking tortoises in the wild.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 3, 2017)

Gazza said:


> It's a fully grown - 90 year old plus - Greek spur thighed tortoise.
> 
> The transmitter is made by Loc8tor. It's effective except that it's impossible to keep the device attached to the shell.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the elderly Greek.  I have no idea how old Joe our Greek is. We've had him 47 years. 

Sugru is an idea.

I found this saying they use fibre glass for sea turtles!
https://conserveturtles.org/sea-turtle-tracking-works/#q9

And this paper discusses various methods 
http://www.seaturtle.org/PDF/BoarmanW_1998_HerpetolRev.pdf

This is an old TFO discussion on the subject 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/best-safest-way-to-attach-something-to-a-sulcatas-back.15016/


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 3, 2017)

JoesMum said:


> To find it in the garden? Someone on here (@ZEROPILOT?) used a Tile tracking device on his tort. I must admit that it crossed my mind to do it to Joe.



I used the tile on my leopard. Attached it with hot glue and removed it during soaks. 
It would not have held up long term but then again, I didn't need it long term.

If I had to attach a device, I'd use the epoxy that @Zamric had used to attach Walking Rock's dog tag. He recently removed it when he relocated him but other than that, it held up.


----------



## Reptilian Feline (Jun 4, 2017)

Aquarium silicone sealant is different from regular sealant, and sugru is based on aquarium silicone sealant.
I think that a kind of epoxy is used in the wild for tracking wildlife but maybe you can make a harness instead?


----------



## Meganolvt (Jun 5, 2017)

I used a tile locator on mine for a while and it stayed on with both duct tape and medical tape. I replaced the tape every day when i took him out. I also tied the tile to yarn and tied that on him with a strip of tape on each side, that also worked for a while. He's gotten smart and now gets it off, no matter what. I am also interested in what to use, but the tile has to be replaced yearly, so it can't be permanently permanent.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 5, 2017)

At aquarium stores they sell epoxy to glue corals to rocks. Online sources may be less expensive. Use that. I used it to glue transmitters onto the shells of diamond back terrapins.

If the turtle is adult, there is less concern with overlapping scute junctions, but that is a concern.


----------



## teresaf (Jun 5, 2017)

Gazza said:


> I need to glue a small location transmitter to a tortoise's shell.
> 
> I can't find anything that works effectively. I've tried many different types and strengths of tape with no success including Velcro tape. The problem seems to be that the glue can't adhere to the shell.
> 
> ...


Which location transmitter are you using? Can we see a pic of it? Can we see a pic of it after you have attached it also?


----------



## Zamric (Jun 8, 2017)

I used a 2 part heavy duty epoxy. Concider it permanate! if you may have to change a battery, this is NOT what you want to do!


----------



## Helyun (Sep 6, 2019)

How do I secretly removethe epoxy when it's time to relocate it, so as not to interfere with his growth???


----------



## teresaf (Sep 6, 2019)

Secretly?


----------



## method89 (Sep 6, 2019)

I think you underestimate my sneakiness, Mr. Deeds.


----------



## Vpvarano (Sep 21, 2020)

Zamric said:


> I used a 2 part heavy duty epoxy. Concider it permanate! if you may have to change a battery, this is NOT what you want to do!


Jo


Gazza said:


> It's a fully grown - 90 year old plus - Greek spur thighed tortoise.
> 
> The transmitter is made by Loc8tor. It's effective except that it's impossible to keep the device attached to the shell.
> 
> ...



Hello Gazza! Zoologists use the marine tech actually, you don’t necessarily need to sand, it’s just a way to ensure it won’t fall. But remember, they use it in wild tortoises that have more probabilities to lose it. So no sanding should be ok for a pet.


----------

